
Ask HN: What do you do for DQM? - ashhimself
Hey folks,<p>Curious to know how&#x2F;what everyone does for data quality management if at all? e.g. we are doing streamed and batched data through multiple systems and databases and data quality is now becoming a concern. The only product I could seem to find is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;apache&#x2F;griffin&#x2F;<p>Could anyone offer me any insights? Thank you
======
PaulHoule
I think a first step is determining what "quality" means for you.

